# How to charge infusion time for K-Runs



## cmurphy60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Any suggestion on how to charge infusion time for K-Runs x4. 
Does this look correct   ex: Initial 1st hour infusion x 1
                                     Sequential hour infusion x 1
                                     Additional hour infusion x 2
Providing you have a start and stop time for each bag.


----------

